# 68lbs



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

I had some guys ask me to post the latest from up here in Kodiak... Here's another one....68lbs was the big guy. The others were from 20-33lbs that day. That 68 was that guys first king ever, the hottie is makin it with her first King as well, a lil 40lber.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I forgot about you till I noticed the boat.... sweet man!


----------



## Duraflame (May 25, 2011)

Wow, it took me 40mins to reel in a feisty 26lb'er last year, I truly can't imagine reeling in a 68lb king.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice fish. I need to make another trip up there. Got some standing invites with some CG buddies.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

What kinda gear are you guys using to catch 50#+ kings?

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## paddleboy (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow that is huge


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Waz_51 said:


> What kinda gear are you guys using to catch 50#+ kings?
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


9' Lamiglass CG90DR's, Diawa 47H's loaded with 20lb Maxima or P-Line. This time of year, rolling big herring no flashers. Later on, I go to all spoons, all the same spoons I ran in Lake Mi and Ontario.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Truly awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice!!! I'm actually looking to Kodiak for my next AK vacation! Be my 3rd time then, it's in my blood now!


----------



## downfloat (May 3, 2007)

9' Lamiglass CG90DR's, Diawa 47H's loaded with 20lb Maxima or P-Line. This time of year, rolling big herring no flashers. Later on, I go to all spoons, all the same spoons I ran in Lake Mi and Ontario.

That seems a little under powered! I fish 20lb her and feel under powered a lot of the time!! Amazing fish!!


----------



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome fish! Congrats! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

Those r nice kings...we use to catch a lot of them when I worked up there in the late 90's...that was in up further in cook though...from what I've heard they r few these days..great fights though, they r tanks when they get above 50...u guys on Kodiak ever get into any of the white kings?? We seemed to get a couple every year

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ho Lee Shiat! What a dandy! Congrats!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Francko (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome fish! I lived in AK for 6 years (3 in Anchorage and 3 in Fairbanks) and sure do miss the fishing. Had the opportunity to fish Kodiak once..... Very special place that I will fish again one of these days.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

legard29 said:


> Those r nice kings...we use to catch a lot of them when I worked up there in the late 90's...that was in up further in cook though...from what I've heard they r few these days..great fights though, they r tanks when they get above 50...u guys on Kodiak ever get into any of the white kings?? We seemed to get a couple every year
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


About half are whites. From what I've learned, there's 2 places that the whites originate, both are in British Columbia, and most of the fish that feed around the island are BC in origin. Hence the reason we get so many pigs here as well as whites. I've boated a dozen this spring over the 50 mark already. That 68 was a ******


----------

